# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Constant Panic Attacks

## anxietygirl95

I've read a few topics and articles about agoraphobia and I think this might apply to what I have been dealing with for 3 years. I was going through a very rough time and started experiencing trembling, lost control of movement (felt like I was walking slow), embarrassed when talking to others, racing heart with sweats, and a lot more... I lost the ability to look in people's eyes and is a struggle to go outside on the rare times I do. 


So the question I have--is there any medication that will remove my panic attacks without the "dizzy" side effect? Also I will be seeing my psychiatrist very soon, how would I be able to address this to him?

----------


## Dane

Maybe.  People have different reactions to medication.  I haven't had a panic attack since I started taking Paxil.

----------


## Misssy

Hum, for me the panic attacks I have come and go depending on the situation.  I'm not taking any meds for it. I think I stopped looking at people in the eyes during a rough stretch of time. Not sure why, I think it has to do with not wanting to emotionally connect with people. It is definitely a sign of distress.

----------

